# Escondido Texas X Red Mammon



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my Escondido Texas X Red Mammon Question he is almost 9" and like over an inch thick and the rest are only 3" and smaller why is that but her is the only one like himself in the tank all others are in another tank here is a pick of him got them last summer so still under an year old


----------

